# Homemade DIY bench cookies (work grippers)



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

In my free time, I enjoy dumpster diving. This is especially true around the May/June timeframe when all the college kids are moving out of their dorms. You wouldn't believe the stuff you find! So far, I've found and fixed up 7 vacuum cleaners which will find new homes with friends/family first, and then with some new students when they move back in the fall 

Anyway, I found a PILE of mousepads, and thought to myself "I have to be able to use these for something". Here's what I came up with: I glued them back to back with some silicone caulk, and then cut them into quarters. They make FANTASTIC low-profile (and flexible!) bench cookies to keep your work from sliding on the bench. Each pair of mousepads can be cut into whatever size you want.

Just thought I'd pass on the success!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Great idea! Thanks for posting it!

If you get enough you can also use them for anti-fatigue floor mats!


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice idea


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Surprising what you find in a dumpster. Good idea!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Brilliant. Even if you don't want to dumpster dive you can usually get them pretty cheap at thrift stores, garage sales, or dollar stores.


----------



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I might glue (and then trim) them to the bottoms of legs too-if I want it to slide easily, I'll put it cloth-side down, and if I want it to be grippy, I'll glue them back-to-back like I did the bench cookies. I plan to get my money's worth out of them for sure xD


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Vinyl shelf liners work pretty good too. Just cut yourself off a piece the size you need. I use it for routing small pieces.


----------

